# Bringing babies across the border?



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

I'm having two babies shipped up to Michigan then I'm going to drive down, cross the border, go to the airport, drive across the border with them. So anyways, what do I need/need to do to get them across?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to phone Canada customs and find out exactly what is needed. Different border crossing require different documentation.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Smuggle them!

LOL, no, I have no idea the official way to go about it... if it was me, I'd probably just hide the carrier under some blankets or something while crossing... it would make me feel like a fugitive! I've also heard that it's a bigger deal crossing into the US from Canada, and not so much a big deal heading back into Canada. The last time I went to Canada they kind of just looked at our IDs and then let us through.

But in all seriousness, I agree with Nancy. The proper (although not as exciting) way to do it would be to call and ask.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Call the CFIA at the border crossing where you plan to cross. The documentation you need depends on the state they originate and the crossing you use.


----------

